# Does a router make the internet slow?



## jessandcody (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi,

Our new computer arrived. It has Vista, the old one is XP. I got a Belkin router (a few of my friends have the same one and it works fine for them). However our internet is extremely slow - like being back on dial-up. We have cable DSL and it's usually lightning speed. I know I have the router hooked up right and I know my internet modem is working fine. So now what? I read a tutorial online and said try setting both computers to 10/half mode and that's not helping.

On either computer, the first few pages work great, then it starts slowing way down. We have to refresh a lot or keep closing and opening I.E. Any suggestions? Do I need a better router? Do I need to change some settings? Do I need to move the router? The cords are only so long, so I can't move it far. Thanks for any info.

ETA: I've tried resetting the router and modem a dozen times with no change in performance


----------



## zookeeper16 (May 10, 2002)

By "resetting," do you mean totally disconnecting and unplugging everything, waiting a few minutes and hooking everything back up before rebooting? That's what has worked for me when my cable has stopped entirely.


----------



## jessandcody (Nov 21, 2003)

Yes that's what I mean


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I use a Belkin router and have observed the same thing in the past. Check the Belkin web site for a firmware update.


----------



## jessandcody (Nov 21, 2003)

I have the latest version so no firmware update is available yet


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

jessandcody said:


> I have the latest version so no firmware update is available yet


Take it back and get a different make. Try a Linksys & D-Link router.


----------



## jessandcody (Nov 21, 2003)

Well thanks for trying to help and I did figure out the problem....apparently I had the security disabled :O

It's running a-okay now.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

First have you tried the DSL without the router. Go direct, does adding the router slow things down or does vista. 10mb/half duplex is NOT what you want, 100full is what you want your link set to or "AUTO' if you have that option.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

its not the router slowing you down its the blind pig called vista thats doing it.

install XP and toss vista in the trash.


----------



## midwsthomestead (Nov 8, 2005)

Ppfftt lol, I have Vista and my router works fine n fast for both computers  

~~


----------

